# Roll Call JB's on Sat



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If the weather is nice on Sat I will be there. Probably with kids in tow.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sent you a PM tojo. I'm going to do my best to get there. I've got one turning 14 Friday, so we'll see.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Sent you a PM tojo. I'm going to do my best to get there. I've got one turning 14 Friday, so we'll see.


Dang you are old ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It ain't the age, it's the mileage.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

might have to wait until sunday to hit the goon..but im jonesin'


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

now the winds have been bumped up to 10-15


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am out for Saturday. Its my sons first baseball game and it starts a 10:30 AM. :'( I have been given the green light to fish on Sunday though. Still planning on heading to NML.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Bring your sail [smiley=pirate.gif] Sorry we'll miss you on Sat.


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

I get off from work 1;30 is 3 to 4 pm too late tito


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Tito,

Probably too late. I'll be long gone, but you wont miss much. Winds will be whippin.  Call me when you get some free time and want to fish again.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll be out, but down on the south end


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I will be hitting the NIRL in Scottsmoor. Try to hit around the islands when the wind picks up. We'll see......


----------

